
Benchmarking AMD's New AOCC Compiler for Ryzen - rbanffy
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-ryzen-aocc&num=1
======
Twirrim
That's pretty disappointing. I know it's 1.0, and maybe these tests aren't the
greatest, but even with something that appears to be favourable for AMD
specific optimisations that was only a 3% boost. Would love to see a broader
test set, more stuff that AMD specific optimisations could help with.

~~~
Qantourisc
I think this is more a testament to the quality of the current state of
compilers. (I could be wrong.)

~~~
sliken
I suspect this is a require prerequisite for enabling higher performance on
AMD tuned codes. Like say AMD's ACML library (much like Intel's MKL). Give
that Naples isn't shipping yet, and that's the target for things like ACML the
timing seems about right.

------
jhasse
Please AMD: Just contribute to GCC and Clang.

~~~
zurn
This is based on Clang. No doubt they want to upstream the improvements.

